# weird noise



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

i have a 91 nx 1.6. 5 speed stick. less than year old cv joints. calipers. brakes. the noise is coming from the front. mostly on the passenger side but sometimes on both sides. i took it to pepboys and they cleaned it out and said they couldnt find anything wrong with it. they didnt even hear the noise. its a noise that doesnt happen when the car is cold. it gets louder by the warmth of the car. its a sort of sponge skipping noise.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

does it happen only when you accelerate from a stand still?

if so, i think the same thing is happening to me


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2003)

Huh???
Please explain sound, and driving circumstances when encountered in more detail...


* its a sort of sponge skipping noise. *[/QUOTE]


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

computers ****. wont let me reply. 

its a constant problem when it starts. driving condition: its seems to only happen when its hot. around 200 while it seems to disapper at 180. its like a rotating noise gets louder when brakeing. it sounds as if something plastic were grinding somewhere. but i checked the whole engine. i cant find anything wrong with it. i took it to the guys who did my cv joints and they couldnt find anything wrong with it either. the car doesnt seem to be under any strain. still drives good. but my brakes do seem to be going down more. but i checked them. and nothing.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

i know that this sounds weird, but have you checked your brake fluid level, in the brake mastercylender. I used to have metallic ringing sounds all the time, and then my brake lite came on, and my brakes began to grind very bad into my passenger side rotor, i checked my fluid level, and wa la, it was low (very very low) and i filled it to capacity, and bye bye problems. also, are you running bigger tires and wheels than stock. they could be hitting the wheel well or something. also, if it sounds like plastic, then checi the wheel wells and make sure they havend come unbolten and are hitting your tires!


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

brake fluid lever is fine.

i was driving home from work tonight and the noise started. so i got my digital camera and recorded it. in the first link it doesnt sound as loud. but the second and third are good. links should open windows movie player.

www.geocities.com/furderseems4eva/Mov00465.mpg 773kb
www.geocities.com/furderseems4eva/Mov00466.mpg 2577kb
www.geocities.com/furderseems4eva/Mov00467.mpg 3544kb


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sounds like ur brakes are doing the same thing as mine are.. that weird grinding noise whenever i turn left.

only left too so that what so weird.


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

but what part? because i took it to pepboys and they told me they are fine. and the whole brake area is basicly new.


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

the noise has gotten worse. and since it has. i realize it happens all the time except in reverse or when turning right. does anyone think it could be my wheel bearings? if so do i have to get the whole hub or can i just get a bearing. 

keep in mind i dont even know what it looks like. since ive never had this problem.


----------

